# New Recurve



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been building trad bows for the last 10 years for myself and friends as a hobby. I really enjoy it and like getting others into trad archery and bow hunting as well. I know there's not a huge following here in Utah but its growing. Here's a bow I just finished for myself and I'm sure happy with it. The riser is bubinga and zebra wood. The limbs are bamboo with black glass. It pulls 51#@28" which is plenty for anything we have around here. If any of you guys are interested in getting into trad archery and would like to make your own bow or would like a bow made for you, let me know and I can point you in the right direction. I have molds for 1 piece recurves and longbows and for a takedown version of each. I help people make them all the time.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautyious!
Just curious, how many hours in a project like that?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a Bird Bow fan! Kilt me this little goat with mine! They shoot great and look good too!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the plug Tex. It takes me about 12 hrs of hands on time to complete a bow. More time is involved if I'm laying out a new idea and building a mold.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the cost for a new set up for a trad beginner?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

FANDAMNDASTIC!! If it were a bit thicker through the riser would look like a Howatt Hunter
Beautiful Job. PROUD MAN!!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Oldfudd that riser is a low grip which is what I prefer. I can make a bigger sculpted riser too. One of my proudest moments was killing a buck with one of my bows. Juddct sent you a pm


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Bird if you don't mind, send me the pm as well. I am on the market.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are Pretty!! Whats your prices???


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you do long bows?


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep, I have made takedown longbows from 58-66" and 1 piece longbows from 56-66"


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Birdbow said:


> One of my proudest moments was killing a buck with one of my bows.


I seem to recall that occasion.  Stalking and killin a buck in the west desert on a general unit with a stickbow is about a tough of a task as there is in this state and Mr Birdbow pulled it off cleany. The man is a fine craftsman and a good friend. I have had the pleasure of owning several of his bows and they are as deadly as they are good looking (just like me! :roll: ).


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Bb, that snake bow is gorgeous, nice work. Other than appearance are you backing to increase powndage?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mike built me a beautiful long bow about 4 or 5 years ago as well. His craftsmanship is top notch, and customer service second to none. It looks like he will be building me a new custom recurve as well. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Mike built me a beautiful long bow about 4 or 5 years ago as well. His craftsmanship is top notch, and customer service second to none. It looks like he will be building me a new custom recurve as well. 8)


Great! Now I'm buying a new one too! 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome!...Always keeping up aren't you? 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, not really, but I try...


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

The skins are mostly for looks they're so thin they don't affect anything.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Pm me. I would like some prices for a simple longbow.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Birdbow,

If you could pm me with some contact info I would appreciate it.

It is one on my dreams to make my own bow and accessories and harvest an animal.
Too Cool!!!

Thanks
Jerry Slaugh


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks sweeet!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Gorgeous snakeskin limbs. Do you have any incline to make them to resell?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Gorgeous snakeskin limbs. Do you have any incline to make them to resell?


What he's saying Mike is he wants to add some class to his archery shop. 8)


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Tex O Bobby, on that Antelope that hole looks like you hit right where you would want to. How did you do that?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmmm 3 post and calling tex o bob, Tex o bobby?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott always calls me that...


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

north slope said:


> hmmmm 3 post and calling tex o bob, Tex o bobby?


Is it OK if the new guy calls you Bobbert?


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I sell them all the time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

2:22 said:


> [quote="north slope":3561g7rr]hmmmm 3 post and calling tex o bob, Tex o bobby?


Is it OK if the new guy calls you Bobbert?[/quote:3561g7rr]

Since you're new I just help you out on this one. Most of us call northslope either "troll" or "hobbit"...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've made several hundred traditional bows. My son grew up in my shop and I hired neighbor kids to dip, crest and fletch arrows. I still have a crapload of 4-point footed shafts. Then, sadly, divorce hit and I had nothing left. It was a great job that I could do at home and include my kids in.
To bad I just gave a couple orange boxes away full of bubinga, padauk, zebrawood, purpleheart, cocobolo, shedua, some laminated blocks and a couple others. I just gave them away to a guy that makes pen blanks. I wish I would have known about you first.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I did it. I just had to go shoot his latest bows with bwhntr the other day. Well, looks like we're both getting another Bird Bow! He's got a new riser design and it shoots really nice. Cant wait!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to see you guys, I'm excited to build a couple of nice bows.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful bows, and they shoot great. Love the feel in the riser, and smooth shooting. 8) I'm always up for new toys. Can't wait, this new toy will be super sexy!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Birdbow, it was nice meeting you and may I just say... Tex, go fly a kite!! JK - no really!

I want to bring in something more custom than even the current Fred Bear offerings or PSE's (Greattree Archery) line, or the Samicks - which are all mmm, nice beginner bows - & since I was out of stock on most of those...

I used to stock Bear's line and a couple Damon Howatt bows, but I would much rather have someone in our area getting the benefit of building a business venture in the custom bow market instead of sending that outside of our state or region. By the way, do you guys know any GOOD bird taxidermists for my next turkey?


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to meet you Lance, thanks for taking the time to come by and talk. I'm looking forward to getting some bows up there for sale.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> and may I just say... Tex, go fly a kite!! JK - no really!


 :twisted: 8) :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------

